# Seizing all fsmo roles in dead server 2003



## amanua (Oct 4, 2010)

For some reason, the first domain controller running windows server 2003 which had all the roles is dead and the sencond domain controller which was on the network before the dead server is running windows server 2008 standard edition.
I need to get all the roles to the existing 2008 server and unfortunately the 2003 not available and cant even come back to the netork and was wondering if the roles can be seized on the server 2008.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the server was already a domain controller you can do it. Is everything else on the domain functioning properly?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

first check what server holds the FMSO roles with the netdom command. seen in the link.

Then

Transfer the fsmo roles seen in the link

if they will not move gracefully then its ntdsutil time..


 Log on to a Windows 2000 Server-based or Windows Server 2003-based member computer or domain controller that is located in the forest where FSMO roles are being seized. We recommend that you log on to the domain controller that you are assigning FSMO roles to. The logged-on user should be a member of the Enterprise Administrators group to transfer schema or domain naming master roles, or a member of the Domain Administrators group of the domain where the PDC emulator, RID master and the Infrastructure master roles are being transferred.
Click *Start*, click *Run*, type ntdsutil in the *Open* box, and then click *OK*.
Type roles, and then press ENTER.
Type connections, and then press ENTER.
Type connect to server servername, and then press ENTER, where servername is the name of the domain controller that you want to assign the FSMO role to.
At the *server connections* prompt, type q, and then press ENTER.
 Type seize role, where role is the role that you want to seize. For a list of roles that you can seize, type ? at the *fsmo maintenance* prompt, and then press ENTER, or see the list of roles at the start of this article. For example, to seize the RID master role, type seize rid master. The one exception is for the PDC emulator role, whose syntax is seize pdc, not seize pdc emulator.
 At the *fsmo maintenance* prompt, type q, and then press ENTER to gain access to the *ntdsutil* prompt. Type q, and then press ENTER to quit the Ntdsutil utility.


----------

